# Rod modifying



## Ridefish (Jun 8, 2014)

Can anyone tell me who can or how I can modify a Castaway Mojo inshore rod? I don't like how long the butt is and would like to shorten it a few inches and putt the same cork end on it. Thanks for any advise given.


----------



## wronggear (Mar 23, 2012)

I would like to know too.


----------



## cajun creationz (Aug 17, 2012)

post up some pics so i can see more of what youre wanting to do..and what is the castaway mojo..ive heard of castaway ..have owned a few..and ive heard of st croix mojo inshore and surf..i currently own a few..but never heard of a castaway mojo


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

CastAway Mojo? Do you mean St. Croix Mojo Inshore/Mojo Bass/Mojo Surf?


----------



## Ridefish (Jun 8, 2014)

Yep, Sr. Croix. Shorten by 2 inches and put cork butt knob back.


----------



## Buckyt (Oct 1, 2007)

You might have to buy a new cork end cap, but you can saw it off with a fine tooth saw like a hack saw or band saw with a fine tooth blade. If you can find an old fashion cork float the correct size, you can make a new Burt cap. This modification will probably void any warranty.


----------



## cajun creationz (Aug 17, 2012)

just cut it and put a new cork on..thats fairly simple..if your are in pcola or orange beach area contact rod room for the parts..if in fwb area contact paul darby he has the cork butts


----------



## Ridefish (Jun 8, 2014)

Thanks, I didn't know where to get the parts if I did it my self. Love the feel of the St. Croix Mojo rod but fishing from a kayak the butt becomes cumbersome.


----------

